# bolt pattern. difference?



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

ok we all know the bolt patern is 5 on 120mm I am wondering if any one has installed a set of ZO6 wheels on there goat. The bolt paterns on these wheels are 5 on 120.65mm granted there is a very minimal difference but is this something to worry about? I mean really? I know the manufacturers are told not to recommend this but that they do fit.:confused


----------



## spindler27 (Jul 2, 2006)

wouldnt they be too wide?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

spindler27 said:


> wouldnt they be too wide?


The rear isn't if you go with the 17 or 18 X 8.5 and the front can do the same but needs like a 5mm spacer. the bolt paterns are off .65mm which isn't much. it is maybe the distance between one or two credit cards.


----------

